# Portuguese steak



## Jeff TT (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone have the receipt for Portuguese steak, sure I will have have most of the ingredients just need to know the details and fancy a go tonight, well I should say the wife does...

Jeff TT


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Receipt? unless steak has come from the North of Portugal we only use for stew type dishes find the average beef too new and tough or this recipe is useful when we can't get it

Mash the garlic with the salt. Mix in the pepper,parsley, and bay leaf,forming a paste. Season the steaks on both sides with the paste.place in a deep sided dish.

Slowly pour the wine over the meat and marinate at least 2 hours(better overnight).

Reserving the marinade remove steaks . Heat the butter and oil in large skillet over med-high heat. Fry the steaks 3 minutes each side.Remove to a clean plate and cover to keep warm.

Add the reserved marinade to the hot pan and deglaze the browned bits . Remove from heat and quickly whisk in the cream. Place over med-low heat. Return the steaks to the pan and cook about three minutes. Sauce will thicken.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you look in the supermarkets you can sometimes get hold of Irish beef. Hung for longer so more tender


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Slightly off topic. Pedro's Restaurant just outside Pombal on the Leiria Road, left hand side does the most wonderful fillet steak on a hot stone. Always tender, delicious you can almost cut with a fork. A supremely memorable experience. The trouble with Portuguese steak is that it is never hung long enough and is therefore tough.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There's also a great steak restaurant in Caldas de Rainha www.carmareiroreal.com just off the fruit market and another over at Tondela but all a bit of a travel just find general steak on sale not the greatest


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

*Tough Steak*

Hi,this recipe you could try is brilliant to avoid tough steaks,it does work so might be worth while you trying,first you need to get your steak and you need sea salt or kosher salt,please do not use table salt,you need to put steak on a plate or dish and sprinkle with a half to 1 teaspoon of salt on both sides,then leave to one side for an hour and a half,the salt drains all the water out of the meat,biochemistry type of thing,it opens up the sinews ect,sorry getting geeky now,you will see that a lot of water has been released so you need to discard it and rinse the steak really well to get all the salt off,next you need to get paper towel or similar and pat dry the steak,please make sure it is dry that is important,then cook how you like it,you can leave steaks overnight in fridge if you want but reduce the amount of salt slightly and again please make sure they are rinsed and dried really well,ENJOY.:fingerscrossed:


----------

